# Rust repair on rear lower wing



## Scottland (May 6, 2008)

Hi,

I've some rust starting to show on my rear lower wing (S2000). I'd like to get it sorted soon, I'm under the impression it will need a section cutting out and new metal in, painted etc.

Will a decent shop be able to blend it in, or should I have the whole section painted? If I wanted to leave it for say 4-5 months - is there anything I can do to slow it's progress?



















Thanks


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

I had the same on one side of my Shuma a few years back. Bodyshop blended it no problems. The other side has gone now and is going in a few weeks to be repaired. I have just sprayed some clear waxoil on it to keep the salt off in the meantime.


----------



## bigdave1 (Feb 23, 2014)

Thats a simple job

They will probably gind it back to metal, treat it with some etching primer, base and clear it up to the swage line, blended in with fade out thinners

I would say no more that £100


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

imo that wants cutting out and new metal welding in , will be more than £100 if you want it to last


----------



## bigdave1 (Feb 23, 2014)

Thats a simple job

They will probably gind it back to metal, treat it with some etching primer, base and clear it up to the swage line, blended in with fade out thinners

The bottom half needs the textured paint


----------



## Scottland (May 6, 2008)

steveo3002 said:


> imo that wants cutting out and new metal welding in , will be more than £100 if you want it to last


I'm inclined to agree, want to get it done right rather than cheap.


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

I would cut out and replace metal then epoxy and blend paint either on swage are above without an issue 


Big Dave ... the etch primer serves no purpose to protect the metal ...its an acid etching that will help the 2kprimer that is applied on top to bite into the metal surface .


epoxy is the best route 


cut out ....replace ...epoxy...filler... stone chip...2k prime...paint/clear after its cured some waxoil behind job done 


Tommy


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

all those blisters will be be holes once cleaned up , also rusty on the other side you cant see or prepare

looks like it might have been spruced up already , can see a differance on the sill seam


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

steveo3002 said:


> all those blisters will be be holes once cleaned up , also rusty on the other side you cant see or prepare
> 
> looks like it might have been spruced up already , can see a differance on the sill seam


Was going to say the same ^^^^.

Blisters like that usually mean a previous rust repair that's failing or that it's rusting from the inside through to the outside.

(I think the blending issue is the least thing to worry about  )


----------



## Scottland (May 6, 2008)

Its quite a common rust spot on these, I've seen a few rust the same way with blisters. You can get round the back of the panel, so it tends to get stones thrown up from the road and is obviously subject to moisture. 

Steveo, where on the sill seam are you looking?


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

Scottland said:


> Steveo, where on the sill seam are you looking?


At the front edge of the wheel arch, you can see the stone chip line looks a bit dodgy.

As others have said looks like a previous repair that's started to rust due to pinholes in the filler.


----------



## Scottland (May 6, 2008)

I tried to cover up that stonechip where bare metal was exposed over the summer but the rust has come through as you can see. 

Not that it matters much, it all needs to cut out anyway


----------



## Scottland (May 6, 2008)

What sort of price should I be looking at for a decent job? £250-300?


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

[email protected] 

t


----------



## Scottland (May 6, 2008)

Had a quote for £480, which is a bit higher than I was anticipating really. Too high, or going rate for a decent job?


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

£400 or 4000 just ask them what they gtee and how long will it last 


I would charge around £300 for the repair very easy straight forward repair and colour 


t


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

steveo3002 said:


> all those blisters will be be holes once cleaned up , also rusty on the other side you cant see or prepare
> 
> looks like it might have been spruced up already , can see a differance on the sill seam


As he says.....I would think that rust is coming from inside out which if that is the case will be a lot more than £100.


----------

